# drop checker question



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

So I just purchased this from fleabay
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370422490302&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
the instruction says to put 7 drops of solution in the drop checker, is that right? I thought you only need a few drops like 3, and it also says put water in it. I'm assuming they mean tank water, and how often should I change the drop checker solution? thanks


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

For the pH reagent that the instructions indicate, this is likely bromothymol blue. You can add as many drop as you would like, as it does not affect the CO2 readings. I usually add about 6 drops. You want to add enough drops that the colouration is easy to read, but not so much that the solution is opaque.

For the water, you don't want to use tap water or tank water. You want to use 4 dkH reference solution instead.

In terms of changing the solution, you will get a variety of answers. Some people like to change it every time they change their water (once a week), but others (like myself) change it whenever they feel like it (i.e. when I am not feeling lazy, maybe once a month).


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

so you're saying that I shouldn't use tank water but a 4dkh solution that is not included in the auction and that the ph solution is the same thing as a api ph test kit. So when the drop checker comes I should go buy some 4dkh solution, got any idea where preferably in scarb.?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

That is correct. You need to use a 4 dkH reference solution (or any dKH reference solution, for that matter) and not tank water.

The API pH test kit reagent is bromothymol blue, so you can use that.

You can purchase 4 dkH reference solution either online, or from local people that sell it. I do sell some myself


----------

